# "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???



## Torskfisk (6. Juli 2005)

Moin, moin,
es ist in letzter Zeit so ruhig um das Thema geworden, da wollte ich doch mal fragen, wie die aktuelle Lage aussieht.;+ 
 War jemand in letzter Zeit am gelben Riff und wie sieht es mit den Fängen aus?#c 
Ich will in 3 Wochen nach Hirtsals und will die ohnehin schon große Vorfreude noch vergrößern wenn es denn geht!!

Gruß Torskfisk             |wavey:


----------



## Torskfisk (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

Muß das Thema doch nochmal hocholen, vielleicht war ja jetzt einer los? 
10.000 Boardies und keiner war da?  #y
Och männe OHHH, 
oder vielleicht kennt ja einer einen der einen kennt, der da war? :m

102 Stunden und der Rest von heute und ich weiß so gut wie nichts!!! #q #q #q


----------



## langerLulatsch (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

Ich war im Mai dort, Bericht zu finden hier!

Aktuellere Infos hab ich leider nicht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Yupii (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

tut mir leid, aber ich bin erst nach Dir dran#c
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Rainer 32 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

Hallo
War am 4.7. mit der Moelboen draußen. Gab viel Dorsch, aber nicht größer als 7kg. Am Ende haben wir unseren Fang wie immer in der Fischhalle filetieren lassen. Für uns drei Personen kamen da immerhin 48Kg Filet zusammen.


----------



## Hendrik (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

Hallo Rainer, toller Fang!! Wo genau liegt denn die Moelboen - warst Du mit dem Schiff zufrieden??


----------



## Blauortsand (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

http://www.gule-rev.dk/indextysk.htm

Die Moelboen liegt in Hanstholm! Habe es bislang noch nicht geschafft mit Ihr rauszufahren aber man hört immer wieder sehr gutes von dem Schiff und ich schmöker immer in dem Gästebuch da stehen oftmals aktuelle Fangberichte mit drinn - ich hoffe mal mit dem Schiff irgendwann zu fahren allerdings fehlt mir momentan immer die Zeit!


----------



## Hendrik (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

Hi Jelle, danke für den Link !!  #6 

...sieht ganz schön lütt aus der Dampfer, aber bei gutem Wetter bestimmt o.k.


----------



## Rainer 32 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

Hallo Hendrik
Um die Größe brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Die Moelboen liegt auch bei stärkerem Seegang sehr gut im Wasser. In der Beziehung ist die Moelboen meiner Meinung nach das beste Schiff in Hanstholm.


----------



## Yupii (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

das stimmt, sie liegt sehr ruhig und Du kannst bequem angeln. Die Mölboen ist ein nur für die Angelei gebautes Schiff. Die Bonito und die Yellow Reef sind zwar schneller aber bei Wellengang recht schaukelig. Und der Käptn Orla hat den richtigen Riecher für den Fisch.


----------



## Hendrik (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

das hört sich doch sehr gut an, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht! - für wieviele Personen ist die Moelboen denn zugelassen bzw. mit wievielen hat man vernünftig Platz zum Angeln  |kopfkrat


----------



## Torskfisk (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

@ Hendrik
Irgendwo stand meine ich was von 12 Personen für die Moelboen.

@ Jelle
Dein Tip mit den Fangberichten im Tagebuch ist zwar schön, nur lassen dafür meine dänisch Kenntnisse zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				Hendrik schrieb:
			
		

> das hört sich doch sehr gut an, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht! - für wieviele Personen ist die Moelboen denn zugelassen bzw. mit wievielen hat man vernünftig Platz zum Angeln |kopfkrat


Hallo, das Schiff nimmt max. 12 Personen, wie auch die Bonito und Yellow Reef, mit. Du hast genug Platz, es ist auch wurscht, wo Du stehst. man fängt überall gut. Ich stehe aber lieber auf der Seite, weil ich da erfolgreicher war und hoffentlich wieder bin|supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

Yupii,

über das Gelbe Riff müssen wir beide uns mal intensiv auf'm Kutter unterhalten. Da will ich auch mal hin.


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Yupii,
> 
> über das Gelbe Riff müssen wir beide uns mal intensiv auf'm Kutter unterhalten. Da will ich auch mal hin.



Oh,oh, das klingt, als ob wir da wieder etwas anleiern sollten, nech Marcel|supergri|supergri
Du willst da doch auch hin|supergri|supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Oh,oh, das klingt, als ob wir da wieder etwas anleiern sollten, nech Marcel|supergri|supergri
> Du willst da doch auch hin|supergri|supergri



Ich hätte da ne Idee |thinkerg: . Marcel stellt das Equipment und wir behalten es |supergri  #6 . Wir reservieren den Kutter und nehmen ihn auf der Fahrt nach oben aus Hamburg mit. Yepphh, dat isses.


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

prima#6#6#6#6,
das vertiefen wir auf`m Schiff noch mal|supergri


----------



## Torskfisk (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

@ Yupii + sunny
Ich wollte bei meiner Tour mal mit dem Käpt`n wegen einer Boardi-Tour schnacken.
Interesse??


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

@Torskfisk

Vom Prinzip her, aber immer #6 . 

Mich hat ja bisher immer der Preis so'n büschen abeschreckt. Wenn ich das hier richtig gelesen habe, waren das für die 2 Tage so um die 250,00 Euronen. 

Und das finde ich ganz schön happig.

Aber 12 Leutchens bekommst du hier mit Sicherheit null Komma nichts zusammen.


----------



## Torskfisk (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

@ sunny
Versteh ich vollkommen, deshalb will ich ja auch direkt mit dem Käpt´n "verhandeln" ob sich da für uns nicht was machen läßt.
Außerdem muß man ja auch die Vorteile sehen, du brauchst nicht jeden Tag deinen ganzen Krempel hin-und herfahren, die Kosten für Unterkunft und Verpflegung sind mit drin.


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> @ sunny
> Versteh ich vollkommen, deshalb will ich ja auch direkt mit dem Käpt´n "verhandeln" ob sich da für uns nicht was machen läßt.
> Außerdem muß man ja auch die Vorteile sehen, du brauchst nicht jeden Tag deinen ganzen Krempel hin-und herfahren, die Kosten für Unterkunft und Verpflegung sind mit drin.



Egal welche Vorteile, 250 Tacken is nen ganz schöner Brocken. Dafür fahr ich in der Nebensaison fast ne ganze Woche nach Dänemark. Gut ich hab denn weniger die Möglichkeit solche Brocken zu fangen, dafür habe ich dann mehr Urlaub.


Versteh ich das jetzt richtig, man kann auf dem Kutter übernachten? Kriege ich evtl. nen Preisnachlass, wenn ich mein Bett zur Verfügung stelle und die ganze Nacht angel |supergri .


----------



## Torskfisk (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

@ sunny
Na ja nich so ganz, du buchst das Ganze komplett, Unterkunft, Verpflegung 
(4-Mahlzeiten), Anreise am Vorabend , Abreise nächster Tag nach der letzten Ausfahrt. Und wie gesagt, vielleicht gibt es ja einen Bonus oder Sonderpreis. :m 
Wo wäre denn deine Schmerzgrenze bei 4 Ausfahrten?? ;+


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> @ sunny
> Na ja nich so ganz, du buchst das Ganze komplett, Unterkunft, Verpflegung
> (4-Mahlzeiten), Anreise am Vorabend , Abreise nächster Tag nach der letzten Ausfahrt. Und wie gesagt, vielleicht gibt es ja einen Bonus oder Sonderpreis. :m
> Wo wäre denn deine Schmerzgrenze bei 4 Ausfahrten?? ;+



Jetzt stehe ich aber völlig auf'm Schlauch |kopfkrat . Vier Ausfahrten an einem Tag, wie geht denn das? 

Ich habe so gesehen keine Schmerzgrenze. Versuche einfach das Beste rauszuhandeln (falls die sich überhaupt auf'n Handel einlassen), gib den Obolus bekannt und ich überlege dann, ob es mir die Sache wert ist.


----------



## Torskfisk (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

@ sunny
Also, dass mit den 4 Ausfahrten......du nimmst die linke Hand, sofern da alle Finger dran sind und den Daumen der rechten Hand, linker Daumen=dein Anreisetag; Zeigefinger bis kleiner Finger = je  ein Tag Ausfahrt; rechter Daumen = Abreisetag OK.|znaika:
Aber die Fahrt wird doch schon günstig, der Naggen übernimmt das Tackle und dann suchen wir noch 1-2 Filetierfredis, dann sind wir beide doch schon fein raus.:m


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> @ sunny
> Also, dass mit den 4 Ausfahrten......du nimmst die linke Hand, sofern da alle Finger dran sind und den Daumen der rechten Hand, linker Daumen=dein Anreisetag; Zeigefinger bis kleiner Finger = je  ein Tag Ausfahrt; rechter Daumen = Abreisetag OK.|znaika:
> Aber die Fahrt wird doch schon günstig, der Naggen übernimmt das Tackle und dann suchen wir noch 1-2 Filetierfredis, dann sind wir beide doch schon fein raus.:m



Pass mal up do. Wenn du denkst du kannst mich für blöd verkaufen |evil: , dann bist'e bei mir richtig :m   .

Mensch sach dat doch gleich. Dann ist der Preis doch mehr als in Ordnung. Ich hatte folgende Variante im Kopf: Abends ankommen, übernachten, Morgens rausfahren, Abends wieder nach Hause. Und dafür waren mir 250 Euronen zu happig.

Dann brauch ich aber nen büschen Vorlauf wegen Urlaub und so :g .


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> @ Yupii + sunny
> Ich wollte bei meiner Tour mal mit dem Käpt`n wegen einer Boardi-Tour schnacken.
> Interesse??


erst mal nach der Tour am 14.8. sehen,  ob ich dann noch mit Herrn Sunny etwas zu tun haben will|supergri|supergri
und wie ich meinen Ritt am 30.8. aufs Riff überstehe|supergri


----------



## sunny (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> erst mal nach der Tour am 14.8. sehen,  ob ich dann noch mit Herrn Sunny etwas zu tun haben will|supergri|supergri
> und wie ich meinen Ritt am 30.8. aufs Riff überstehe|supergri




Meeeensch Yupii, dat kriegen wir schon auf die Reihe. :m 

Was meinst du denn mit den Ritt überstehen? Meinst'e ist zu wellig, ich war da ja noch nie? Fährst du da nur für einen Tag hin? Das wäre ja die Hölle.


----------



## Yupii (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

wir machen eine Woche Urlaub in Nr. Vorupör. Wollte erst von dort aus fahren, aber der Skipper hat es nicht nötig auf meine Anfrage zu antworten.
Wenns wellig ist, gibts blaue Flecken an den Oberschenkeln, daher nur eine Ausfahrt|supergri


----------



## Torskfisk (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

@ sunny bevor es zu irgendwelchen Missverständnissen kommt, der Preis liegt im Moment offiziell bei ca. 120,-€ pro Tag, für eine  Tagesfahrt wie oben beschrieben zahlst du also 480,- Teuronen, inklusive An- und Abreise Tag. Und auch das ist verdammt viel Kohle, aber darüber will ich ja ein klärendes Gespräch führen. Das mit dem Vorlauf würden wir schon hinbekommen, es müssen ja alle planen können.


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

@Torskfisk

Wie lang ist denn die Fahrzeit mit dem Boot von Hanstholm bis zum Riff?

Welche Zeit ist denn überhaupt die beste, um zum Gelben Riff zu fahren oder ist es das ganze Jahr über interessant? Hast du da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Yupii (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

darf ich auch antworten|supergri


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> darf ich auch antworten|supergri



Hhhhmmm, hhhmmm |kopfkrat . Na gut :m .


----------



## Yupii (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

ich kann nur von Hanstholm und für die Mölboen, Bonito und Yellow Reef sprechen:
Fahrtzeiten bis zum ersten Stopp eineinhalb bis zwei Stunden, wobei die Yellow Reef und Bonito schneller da sind, aber die Mölboen bei Wellengang ruhiger auf dem Wasser liegt. Der Törn geht von 6.oo-17.oo Uhr, kostet zur Zeit 96.50 Euro pro Person.
Kannste damit was anfangen?:m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

@...hätte auch Lust auf die Tour...2 Personen erstmal so gesagt...hängt halt vom Termin ab...

greetz Stefan


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Kannste damit was anfangen?:m



Na warte, wenn ich dich am 14. auf dem Kutter erwische |supergri .


----------



## Yupii (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Na warte, wenn ich dich am 14. auf dem Kutter erwische |supergri .


ist das eine Drohung oder ein Versprechen;+|supergri|supergri


----------



## Yupii (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

habe gerade mal geguckt:
am 30. August sind auf der Mölboen noch Plätze frei...


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> habe gerade mal geguckt:
> am 30. August sind auf der Mölboen noch Plätze frei...



Toll :r   , das kriege ich auf keinen Fall hin.


----------



## Torskfisk (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

Nachdem mich vorhin der Sicherheitsupdate rausgeschmissen hat #q #q #q 
nächster Versuch.
@ sunny
Die Baltic fährt von Hirtsals, von Juni bis Ende August. Die Fahrtzeit hängt vom Fisch ab, erster Stop nach ca. 1 1/2 Stunden, Fahrtzeit pro Tag ca. 10 Stunden.
@ stefanwitteborg
Hab ich am Rande notiert. Nähere Infos´dann nach meiner Tour.#6
@ all
Drängelt bitte nicht so mit nem Bericht, bin erst ab 09.08. wieder online. Werde dann etwas ausführlicher berichten o.K. #h


----------



## Yupii (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Toll :r   , das kriege ich auf keinen Fall hin.


bist Du nicht der Chef;+|supergri
ich habe als SOLE gerade meine Monatsabrechnung direkt an Dich geschickt|supergri|supergri


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> bist Du nicht der Chef;+|supergri
> ich habe als SOLE gerade meine Monatsabrechnung direkt an Dich geschickt|supergri|supergri



Doch so'n kleiner schon, dass ist ja das blöde |supergri . Deine Abrechnung werde ich entsprechend weiterleiten, da habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung von :m .


----------



## Yupii (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*

also doch...
Du hängst nur ab und lässt arbeiten|supergri|supergri


----------



## sunny (29. Juli 2005)

*AW: "Gelbes Riff" AKTUELL ???*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> also doch...
> Du hängst nur ab und lässt arbeiten|supergri|supergri



Yeeepphh und da kriege ich auch noch Geld für #6  |supergri .


----------

